# Vapor Giant



## MORGENLATTE (13/12/16)

Hi guys, not sure if you guys can get the Vapor Giant mods down there. Here it's very popular. The build quality of these mods and tanks are unrivalled, and believe me, I have been through many mods and tanks. 
If you guys get it down there do check it out and try it. At the moment my favourite combos. 
Vape on kumpels!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

I will most certainly give this bull sperm extractor a skip.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MORGENLATTE (13/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I will most certainly give this bull sperm extractor a skip.



That's the big one, the smaller one is of course better, and the tanks are really fantastic. Build in Austria. 
You have to hold one to appreciate the craftsmanship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MORGENLATTE (13/12/16)

Like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (13/12/16)

Deck looks fiddly to build on , plus it's ridiculously large ..... I hold something like that in my hand every day so no need for that

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

Daniel said:


> I hold something like that in my hand every day


So you go shopping every day m8?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

Definitely post of the week!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------

